# Best Romantic Weekend Break



## dbrady01 (26 Nov 2007)

Hi

looking at bringing the missus away in january for the weekend and have not got a clue were to try and suggestions would be great


----------



## budapest (26 Nov 2007)

Apart from the obvious - Paris or Rome, Budapest is good value and beautiful in January.  Stay in a room with a Danube View in 'art'otel' on Bem Rakpart and you'll be close to everything. Fly direct with Ryanair for next to nothing. Have dinner in Café K[SIZE=-1]ör[/SIZE] on Sas utca, by the Basilica or anywhere on Liszt Tér. [SIZE=-1][/SIZE]Go to the Széchenyi Baths and bathe outdoor in the warm steam baths in freezing temperatures.  Go ice-skating in the city park


----------



## extopia (26 Nov 2007)

Venice? Before it sinks!


----------



## Ciaraella (26 Nov 2007)

Myself and the boyfriend went to Prague last January for an anniversary weekend and had a brilliant time. We stayed in the old town which was a million miles away from the stag and hen parties of the new town. Favourite part was sitting in the outdoor cafés wrapped up in hats and scarves sipping Grog (hot rum drink). One the best aspects is you can spend a bit extra and get a fabulous hotel for very low prices. We stayed in a five star hotel, our room was more like an apartment and prices were very low! I'd highly recommend Prague!


----------



## extopia (26 Nov 2007)

Ciaraella said:


> We stayed in the old town which was a million miles away from the stag and hen parties of the new town.



Eh, Prague is indeed very nice, but the stag and hen parties are more likely to be found in the old town than the new town, in my experience. Admittedly haven't been there for a few years, but I imagine if stags were banned from Old Town they'd choose a different city altogether rather than the New Town.


----------



## crazyhorse (26 Nov 2007)

Just back from a weekend in Vienna, thought it was super-romantic, lovely to walk around - nice restaurants/coffee shops. Went to Bergamo in Italy a couple of months ago  - Ryanair fly there, it's their airport to get to Milan. Bergamo old town is beautiful, the old town is on a hilltop and you take a funicular train up there. Nice restaurants and the airport is 4km from the Bergamo city. 
January is also a nice time to visit Rome which is the most romance filled city I have ever visited. I am getting misty-eyed here! Seriously, it's not too packed with tourists at that time of year, and wandering around the small streets there or the park is lovely.


----------



## TreeTiger (26 Nov 2007)

Had 3 trips to Prague in November/December 2005.  Stayed in the Old Town, Liliova street off Karlova, very near to Old Town Square.  Never came across a stag or hen party, but then didn't have any particularly late nights either.

If the OP is going on a romantic weekend, chances are he'll be back in the hotel before the stags/hens get going!

It's certainly a very pretty city & there are some lovely restaurants, Cafe Colonial and La Bodeguita del Medio are my favourites.


----------



## z105 (26 Nov 2007)

May I suggest Salzburg or Vienna, or both !?


----------



## U2Fan (26 Nov 2007)

I would definitely concur with Vienna, a beautiful city unspoilt by Stag/Hen parties. I was in Venice a few Januarys ago and the rain cascaded down, the only happy people with this were the couple of street traders who were making a roaring trade selling wellies!


----------



## Tarad (26 Nov 2007)

Would highly recommend Florence, really romantic, lots to see and do, fab food and if herself is into shopping an amazing designer outlet out in the Tuscan countryside


----------



## budapest (27 Nov 2007)

What are your exact requirements,_ dbrady01_?  What age are you?  What type of social scene do you like?  I've been to Vienna several times and it does very little for me, but I know lots of others love the place.  It all depends on what you're looking for, I suppose.


----------



## PMU (28 Nov 2007)

Try Lyon in France. Aer Lingus fly there.  There are no hen / stag parties.  There’s loads to do; the food is great; the locals are friendly. http://www.en.lyon-france.com/


----------



## dbrady01 (28 Nov 2007)

budapest said:


> What are your exact requirements,_ dbrady01_?  What age are you?  What type of social scene do you like?  I've been to Vienna several times and it does very little for me, but I know lots of others love the place.  It all depends on what you're looking for, I suppose.




We are both 29 i am really looking for somewere differant for a nice weekend break which will consist of nice food a few quiet drinks in a city thats not over run with stag or hen parties


----------



## Flymask (28 Nov 2007)

Bordeaux is lovely for a short break, with nice hotels, restaurants & bars. There are great opportunities for day trips out to villages/towns in the wine area, such as St. Emilion. Even if January is not the ideal time for visiting vineyards/wine chateaux etc, it's still a lovely & somewhat different place for a break.


----------



## my2leftfeet (28 Nov 2007)

We were in Baden Baden for the weekend - Ryanair flight.  Would thoroughly recommend it.  Quite a well to do spot - we found it quite reasonable [compared to Dublin] but the people we met working in bars etc. said that it was expensive compared to other parts of Germany.  We found people so friendly and customer service excellent. Came across some lovely bars and restaurants. Our hotel was great too.  All quite civilised and relaxing and you are very unlikely to bump into stag or hen parties. It's a spa town and we had a wonderful couple of hours on Sat afternoon chilling in the various pools. And after dinner [in an excellent spot called Leos] on Sat night we headed to the casino ... where we won enough on roulette to cover our hotel and flights!!!!  Beginners luck!


----------



## dbrady01 (28 Nov 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys. Were is the best places to book is it better to book flight and accom seperate


----------



## z105 (28 Nov 2007)

> Thanks for the advice guys. Were is the best places to book is it better to book flight and accom seperate


 
In my opinion, it works out cheaper/more flexible, to book your flights and accom seperately


----------



## Perplexed (28 Nov 2007)

I find it works out cheapest if you book flights early & hotels late. I always check up on Ryanair's special offers. Add yourself to their mailing list & you will be notified  when these come up.
Hotels often drop their prices for last minute bookings. I try to leave the hotel booking till a week before I go. If there's a group & you need a few rooms you might need to book earlier but for one room unless there's a major festival or something on you should always find something reasonable. Try [broken link removed] , www.alpharooms.com ,  & www.asiarooms.com .There are lots of others but always check up with  before you book. It's a good website for fairly honest comments about hotels.  Surprisingly I've sometimes gotten bargains through www.aerlingus.ie as well as Ryanair's own site.


----------



## HelenQ (30 Nov 2007)

I was going to suggest Prague but someone else has beaten me to it.  It is a lovely city and very very romantic.


----------

